# Partners sperm test results



## AJK13 (Sep 6, 2015)

I wondered if someone could please advise in basic terminology what the following result means exactly:

Today I have received back my partners sperm results.  The lady at the clinic advised that my AMH levels and thyroid were all normal however my partners results are as follows:

Seminal plasma anomalies, low levels of antisperm antibodies (IgA) and low motility. Borderline count. Increased abnormal forms with large, pyriform heads and bent midpieces.

I asked what the next steps would be and was told I could either wait and my partner retests in 3 months or as I am anxious to conceieve and have been trying for past year move on to assisted treatment with mild IVF.

Any advice would be grateful.

regards
A x


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Amanda,

I'm not a lab technician but I think 
1. There is are some substances in his semen which shouldn't be there ? Seminal anomalies - 
2. Antibodies - small levels of things which can attack or plug the sperma together, but it's low levels 
3. Low motiloty - sperm is not moving well so won't be able to swim to the egg 
4. Borderline count - count is just borderline !
5. Increased abnormal forms ( same as my hubby) - the sperm shape isn't right to penetrate an egg. 

Normally a second sample is a must, my hubby waited a month before getting another one and we have only waited for 3 months now after him having an operation, but I can understand how you feel, as if your wasting time and nothing is being done. but maybe if he makes some changes over 3 months his sperm could improve so you may not even need Ivf . If you chose treatment You  do need to look at the degree of abnormalities as seems like there's a few issues so mild Ivf may not help and you may need ICSI. Hope this helps . Good luck x


----------

